# What's this.



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

Any idea what this?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Bandsaw guide?


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty hard to tell from just one view. Maybe if you could post other aspects someone could recognize it.

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

Here are a couple more. Thanks for the time


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that a free-spinning bearing? Could it be a belt tensioner for a small machine of some sort? Any hints from where you found it that might be helpful?


----------



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes it's a bearing. I found it in a drawer full of misc stuff. Nothing to point to what it might be. My fathers tools in a shop that is every bit if 50 years worth of don't throw anything away. You can imagin the treasures


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

At first glance, I thought it looked like some type of overhead rolling door hanger… but with the additional pictures, not so much. But the orange color screams Ridgid… were there any Ridgid tools in the shop that may give a clue?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

thrust bearings for a bandsaw? Maybe metal-cutting bandsaw??


----------

